# Need Advice on Buying a Live-aboard



## Mossback (May 18, 2015)

I do not have extensive sailing experience but have dreamed of living aboard a sailboat for years. I have no desire to cross oceans as I live in the Pacific Northwest and there are plenty of places to explore for the rest of my life in my own backyard (I'm 67) so my cruising grounds would be from the Puget Sound up to Alaska so I do not need a bluewater boat. My health is very good and I am fit so strength and agility are not issues. My background is such that I am handy and enjoy doing my own repairs and finish work (general remodeling contractor by background).I will be semi-retired working about half time and the boat will be moored in a marina in the small town of Poulsbo.

I have been on a few boats in the last several years and have looked at several that are for sale in my area. My budget is a maximum $60K. I will be single handling the boat 70 to 80% of the time. 

My known priories for a boat are:

-36 to maximum 40 foot
-Good u-shapped sea galley
-Private stateroom
-Head with separate shower
-Cockpit that one can stretch out in and can accommodate a canvas enclosure
-Has to be able to move in light airs. The PNW is notorious for light summer winds.
-Decks that one can safely work on, nothing too narrow since I will be single handling.
-Reasonable storage for one person with a very modest wardrobe and very few dust collectors
-Reasonably light and bright interior. Our winters are gloomy enough without being stuck in a moist dark cave of a boat.

Boats that I have been on that I have enjoyed for various reasons are:
-Islander Freeport 36, a pleasure to sail not a speed demon but adequate. Great interior layout with a pullman berth and good storage, nice head. Raised salon has great light and visibility. I tend to love Bob Perry designs and would love a Valiant 40 but one can always dream.

-Late 1980's Hunter Legend 40, a bit too plastic for my taste but roomy, fast, easy to sail, nice galley and fabulous aft stateroom. Easy to entertain on.

-C&C 37, early 1980's., nice lines, good cockpit, sails well in our light airs. Not a big fan of its quarter aft berth. Also C&C34R, can you say fast.

Wauquiez 38 from the early to mid 1980's, sweet boat, stiff, sails well and easy to single handle but not the roomiest layout and a cramped head.

I have been on a couple of Catalinas but just can't warm up to them and I am not sure that I can tell you exactly why that is but they strike me as very vanilla. I like the exterior lines of many Beneteaus but far too many here in the Seattle area have been beaten to death in charter service and their pan liners scare me. They also seem to use a lot of inline galleys which are tough in a rolling sea.

I woud avoid any boat with too much exterior teak work but like some teak accents. Since there seems to be a large contingent of live aboard sailors on this forum I would welcome any input/experience. Obvious from my list above that I am no boat snob and besides I do not have a budget to be one. Thanks.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well my dear it seems you described a trawler. from what I've seen of prices at the marinas in the Pacific Northwest you may want to think twice about your income


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

So you don't like modern boats and don't like the traditional boats? I can not help you.

Maybe you you should make a list of features you want on the boat.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

With your budget and your plan for lots of single-handing, I would consider stepping down a bit in size. Something in the 32-37 range would allow you to find something a bit newer and probably in better condition that a larger boat. Probably the biggest problem is going to find one with a separate shower. Not a lot of those in older mid-sized boats. Are you talking about and aft private stateroom since you seem to not like traditional quarter berths? Not clear why you need that if you are single-handing.


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

You might want to look for an Ericson 38, seems to tick off most of your needs. I think they are a nice mix of "traditional" and "modern."


----------



## Mossback (May 18, 2015)

Denise030,

I considered a trawler and looked hard at a 38 Californian MY-Fast trawler that was a lovely boat and well priced but can't quite bring myself to a power boat and having to listen to the drone of the diesels every time even though there are many times when one has to use power sailing here in Puget Sound. As to the moorage yes it is very expensive but there are a number of reasonably priced condo slips for sale in the Puget Sound area at the moment so long as you don't have to be in Seattle proper which I do not. The condo and live aboard fees average about $250 to $300 per month.


Don0190, I think that you my have taken my examples and tried to put me in a box. I like many traditional boats as well as many modern boats and I think that I outlined briefly what I liked about some of each and what I didn't. I recognize that there is no "perfect" boat whether modern or traditional and so I tried to list things that I like regardless of what the style of the boat is and will ultimately have to accept its shortcomings and compromise since I cannot afford to go out and buy anything other than a modest priced good old used boat. Maybe I will own a Hinckley or Island Packet in my next life.

JimsCal, yes others have made the same recommendation but my concern is that if there are two couples on the boat on a trip will we get in each others hair on a 32 footer? This is also why I like an enclosed stateroom in my perfect world fore and aft, purely for privacy reasons. Like many other things this may be something that I have to compromise on.

Miatapaul, Good suggestion. I have never been aboard an Ericson 38 and there a several for sale here in Washington. I will definitely take a look.


----------



## bigdogandy (Jun 21, 2008)

Here's a Perry boat that appears to be in good shape (from looking at the listing, anyway!) and in the price range you mentioned. Like you said, with any boat there will likely be compromises.....

1981 Reliance 37 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## jgeissinger (Feb 25, 2002)

I'm sure you have noticed that there are a lot more power boats in the Poulsbo marina. I'm afraid you are going to hear the "drone of a diesel" quite a bit boating in Puget Sound whether or not your boat has sails. Also, you can drive a power boat from inside the cabin in the consistently wet weather. A power boat has much more interior space for the same overall length than a sailboat. If you are looking to buy living quarters rather than a boating experience, a sailboat is a bad choice. By the way, Poulsbo municipal marina has only a small number of liveaboard spaces and they were all taken as of a few months ago.


----------



## Gary3675 (Jul 17, 2006)

How about a CS 36......


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

bigdogandy said:


> Here's a Perry boat that appears to be in good shape (from looking at the listing, anyway!) and in the price range you mentioned. Like you said, with any boat there will likely be compromises.....
> 
> 1981 Reliance 37 Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


A friend, who had those boats custom designed by Perry, was not to impressed with her lack of directional stability. He went back to building Spencers which he said ,after several Pacific crossings behind him, were far better boats.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

For colder latitudes, good insulation and a good heat source can alter a boat, from a thoroughly miserable place to be, to the most comfortable home you have ever had.
If its not, it can be.
In Suburbia an oil stove works best, for rural areas, a wood stove works best.


----------



## SimonV (Jul 6, 2006)

I feel your road block you have made for yourself is to have a mind set that you want a live a board. Consider looking for a vessel that will allow you to comfortably cruise the PNW, the rest will fall into place.


----------



## Brent Swain (Jan 16, 2012)

Tagish is for sale in Comox. She just completed a circumnavigation, with new sails added in Hawaii for the trip home. She is well built , by a professional cabinet maker, well insulated , and well equipped. 
Do a search under Tagish for her blog. She would suit your needs perfectly.


----------



## MedSailor (Mar 30, 2008)

If you plan to stay in PNW waters and only go as far as Alaska, you could probably ditch the requirement for a "good seagoing U-shaped galley."

Nauticat Motorsailors would be wonderful pacific NW liveaboards, especially if sailing performance isn't top of your list. I would also suggest going to all the in-water boat shows you can and stepping aboard many many boats to see if you can find a make/model that suits.


----------



## ObsessionSTJ (May 4, 2015)

We love our 1980 37C Hunter, last of the John Cherubini design. (We found out after we bought her that she has quite the following.) She is easy to sail single handed, has nice lines (we always get compliments!) and very rare for a boat her size; she has a separate shower. My husband for some reason just loves that feature! Of course, due to her size instead of a stateroom she has a v-berth which at first I hated. Now I love it. Hope you find that "perfect" boat.  It takes some looking, but you'll find her.

Best,

Camile
Mountains and Seashore


----------



## ericgfx01 (Apr 15, 2010)

I always liked this advice:
*The smallest boat that fills your needs, in the best condition you can afford.*

Smaller boats will cost exponentially less to operate and repair.
I'd also add that a well designed (robust) boat needing some repairs will be a better value than a immaculate conditioned poorly built boat.

All that is sage advice, although my heart was smitten with a Catalina 27 that needs some significant repairs and isn't set up for single handing, (so perhaps a bit too big...). Ah well. My other nugget of advice:

*It's better to say I shouldn't have than I should have.*

Good luck sir.


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

ericgfx01 said:


> All that is sage advice, although my heart was smitten with a Catalina 27 that needs some significant repairs and isn't set up for single handing, (so perhaps a bit too big...).


It's not the size that's crucial. There's well set-up boats that are 40+ feet and are just fine for single-handing. But then the question comes if the set-up is fixable. And in this case, along with everything else that needs repair and fitting.


----------

